# unthreaded grey water tank outlet, fixing a flexible hose ?



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi! 

Is there a way to attach a flexible hose to a grey water tank that has just short smooth unthreaded pipe after a dumping valve ? 

Another problem is that the outlet is in the middle of the MH, not exactly easy to reach  

With this flexible hose system, I could use Sani-Stations when using stellplazes.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hose*

Hi,

Our hymer came with about 6-7ft of good quality hose that stores in the gas locker and just pushes onto the grey outlet pipe which is smooth.

Obviously size might be different - im sure the helpful blokes in the Hymer uk parts dept would measure it for you.

cheers

dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi hhh 

I would suggest you replace the short rigid plastic pipe with a longer piece that reaches to the edge of the van, it may need a hanger bracket to support the end.. then buy about 3 mts of convoluted drain pipe that fits over the end snugly .. both are available from most good dealers ..


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

The waste hose on our Burstner is just a 40mm flexible tube that clips up under the van just behind the skirting. 

However, it is only around 2ft long and therefore, unless you are parked directly over a waste disposal drain a complete waste of time. 

Considering how much we paid for the van and also looking at other vans with waste pipes, many being solid with a stop that you remove and then plug in an extension hose. 

Anyway while visiting a shop that also sold swimming pool filters, pumps and hoses I managed to purchase a 5mtr 40mm flexible hose with a male fitting on one end, I then purchased a similar fitting (female) for my existing hose an now I can connect the 2 flexible hoses together and, if I should want, run the waste hose up to 15ft away, great if on one of those Super pitches where the waste point is always on the wrong side to our european built van 

I posted this back in June but to update you while I was paying a visit to the Machine Mart shop near us I noticed they sold flat blue hoses in various lengths and dia and purchased a 15mt roles of this.

I have since cut 4 mtrs off and connected to one end of this a male plastic threaded connector and the remaining 10mts I have connect another plastic male connector.

This pipe is much better than the swimming pool pipe I originally purchase has it coils up quite small.

So, if I need extend the waste pipe I simply drop down the short fitted pipe which now has a plastic female bend on the end to the male connector on either length of the flat hose.

Perfect!

Hugh


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I use a washing machine outlet hose purchased from Wilkinson for about £3, that fits perfectly. That's about metre, which I find fine. (It's not how big it is, it's what you do with it)


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

The washing machine outlet hose is to small I think they are about 30mm where some of these waste pipes are 40mm

And you will be surpised what an extra 10mm can do for a person


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you for all the replies. I have to do some measuring.... the pipe diameter that is... :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a similar issue to hhhh so I hope he doesn't mind me hijacking this thread.

My van has 2 (!) small grey water outlets of the sort with a flap seen in most caravan accessory shops. All the hose that I have so far seen in shops would be fine for the connection to the back of these outlets ie to fit in the van between sink and outlet but are only a loose fit in the front of the outlet. Retailers of these outlets once they understand the problem confidently assert that they sell pipe that fits but when asked to prove it come away with a puzzled look as their pipe performs no better than the rest. To speed things up I have a spare outlet and piece of pipe that I take with me to show them! 

So has anyone else encountered this problem and solved it! I need less than 2 feet of pipe in all to connect to my two external tanks and I'm quite prepared to change my outlets as well (but not the internal plumbing!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste water*

Hi

My van came with a grey pipe - about 10 feet in length and about the same width as a vacuum cleaner pipe.

It is "smooth" at the end and simply pushes on to the rigid waste pipe outlet on the van. This waste pipe is just behind the rear wheel and is opened by turning a lever inside the van. Whilst the lever is inside the van, it can be reached via an external locker.

Last time I emptied it I used the water to water the lawn! After all, a bit of soapy water never hurt any grass!

Rapide561


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

On our van I replaced the standard waste valve with one from CAK, that was a larger bore and straight thro, having the advantage of quicker dumping. I fitted the appropriate size of inlet and outlet nipples to the valve and attached some smooth bore plastic pipe to the outlet. This can be as long or as short as you need but I fed this to the back of the van secured to the towbar by cable ties


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Grey Water outlet*

We had exactly the same problem with a waste valve well under the van which could not be accessed with a bucket or easily on a drainage pit.
I went to the builder's merchants for two right hand bends, 2ft 6 inches of plastic fexible pipe and an end piece all standard fittings for gent's urinals. size 40mm. Found an appropriate clip at a breaker's yard. 
Fitted to the van's waste outlet by glueing in a 4 inch piece of the flexible pipe to which the first bend was then glued. Flexible pipe on to the bend and the other bend with the removable stop end glued at the other. Screwed the clip on to the bottom of the van floor 2/3rd of the way to the back and now we can fill buckets or move it all from side to side with great ease because you can see what you are doing. One of our best adaptions.
Alan


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok.

Done some investigations. The flange (see the pic) is made by astore. The outlet diameter is 50mm and the screws of the flange are 6.5 cm apart. The flange looks just like the Cak flanges in their catalogue on page 18. (sv303) Do you think it'll fit ?

The dump valve itself seems to be manufactured by FHP, and the motorhome is manufactured by SEA. (Italy)

http://ham.host.sk/flange.jpg


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It looks like 40mm, CAK Tanks should be able to supply you with something. I have a similar slide valve but it ends in a male baynet fitting. You may be able to replace the end piece with a baynet end and a piece of flexible 40mm pipe fitted with a femal end. You could also try the Aquatic shops they sell similar stuff for ponds. 

Good hunting

peedee


----------



## briggswath (May 10, 2005)

Hugh - or anyone else: -

What is your experience with the flat hose used for drainage? Does it drain away normally or tend to back up due to low pressure when on flat pitches?

I have seen ribbed and flat hose advertised on e-bay at reasonable prices and was thinking about getting a length of the flat one for convenience.

8O


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 
my dump pipe is about 3 inch which i got from a kind gent on here stevebrock:wink: ... :arrow: is this type common its quick at emptying :wink: the fitting from pipe to tank i got from
CAK TANKS.

saruman


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

I got mine from  here . Really helpful. Sent a photo of the outlet, similar to Saruman's but electric operated.

HTH


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*waste water pipe*

hi 
we had the same problem with our hymer ,just solved it with a visit to my local garden / aquatic centre, bought a lenth of flexi black water hose that they use for large water pumps it cost 7.00 a lot cheaper and easier to source
george


----------

